# General > Recommendations >  ***Excellent window cleaner***

## YummyMummy

I can recommend NORTHCOAST window cleaning services. Excellent service. Very professional, reliable and hassle free. Ricky is cleaning the windows at my holiday properties in Thurso and Lybster and our own house (and husband's business premises) in Groats, so safe to say they are happy to travel!

01847 894840
07786630526
www.northcoastwcs.co.uk

----------


## biglad

troy bates he does all  windows doors he is cheepest up here i have had few others up here been doing mine past 4 years very recommended

----------


## sid

troy he does mine too same again travels all over cheapest and good 
07990852273

----------

